
DIY Pixel Qi Kits - ph0rque
http://pixelqi.com/blog1/2010/03/07/diy-pixel-qi-kits/
======
gchucky
Site seems to be dead (it showed up on Slashdot as well) but here's a Coral
Cache version:

[http://pixelqi.com.nyud.net/blog1/2010/03/07/diy-pixel-qi-
ki...](http://pixelqi.com.nyud.net/blog1/2010/03/07/diy-pixel-qi-kits/)

------
stcredzero
I would love this for my tc1100 tablet.

